
Ask HN: As a software engineer, what's the best way to push back against Trump? - jamestimmins
Garry Tan recently tweeted that those who code should use their skillset to push back against a burgeoning surveillance state (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;garrytan&#x2F;status&#x2F;826120645754761216).<p>My question is how should we actually do this? I agree that it feels like a waste of a skillset to settle for going to marches or calling senators, since those seem like distinctly low leverage activities. So where can writing code be used to increase leverage when it comes to pushing back against a potentially dangerous government, within legal bounds obviously.
======
tokenizer
> So where can writing code be used to increase leverage when it comes to
> pushing back against a potentially dangerous government, within legal bounds
> obviously.

Make services and products that help people. Seriously, that's it. Anything
else could possibly be illegal or harm your fellow Americans.

------
a_j_c
Headline should be changed from "Trump" to "the national security state" in my
opinion. Let's not forget that we need to push back against the Corporate Dems
selling us out just as much as we need to push back against the GOP/Trump.

~~~
savethefuture
The entire establishment really, and foreign countries like China, that
continues to buy US companies (yahoo, riotgames, and plenty of others)

